# CD Question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

There are times when I'm watching a movie and the music sounds so amazing on my system that I'm wondering what I have to do to get my CDs to sound the same. I don't often listen to music so I'm pretty ignorant regarding the specifics but if I could get more of it to sound like some of the music from these movies, I would definitely listen to move of it. I'm hoping someone can elighten me as to whether I should upgrade to a better CD player or whether the music on DVDs is better. I currently have an inexpensive Sony SACD player (only one SACD disc) and know enough that the format isn't going anywhere. I also know that there are many who feel that music should be listened to in stereo but the surround sound when done correctly is pretty amazing.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I am a big fan of SACDs and prefer to listen to multichannel SACDs over any other format, so far. The key, of course, is whether there is sufficient repertoire to interest you. For me, there is.

OTOH, there will be concert discs, etc., on the new HD/BD discs, with hi-res audio.

Kal


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Bob_99........
I hope the sacd you have is Pink Floyd's DSOTM?
It is an absolutely fantastic sacd. It's like hearing it for the first time........... again!


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Kal,

My only SACD is Miles Davis and it is awesome. I was dissappointed that many stores in the area stopped carrying SACD and thought maybe people were switching over to DVD music since they seem to be increasing. I'm not sure if it's a better format or just being used to increase the amount of music. That's why I sort of held back on buying more SACDs.

jvc

Thanks for the PF tip. I will definitely try to find a copy and give it a listen.

Thanks to both of you for your input.

Bob


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> Kal,
> 
> My only SACD is Miles Davis and it is awesome. I was dissappointed that many stores in the area stopped carrying SACD and thought maybe people were switching over to DVD music since they seem to be increasing. I'm not sure if it's a better format or just being used to increase the amount of music. That's why I sort of held back on buying more SACDs.


See http://www.sa-cd.net/titles Over 4700 so far. Local stores, even here in NYC, never were a very useful source.

Kal


----------

